# 2 different styles of snowmobile permits?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the horrible to take off sticker that says void when removed. I saw another that looks like a fishing license, what gives?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

The fishing license looking ones are from places like Meijer that are set up to sell licenses. The hard to remove ones are from power sport dealers. I personally like the hard to remove ones as they stick better. I lost 2 of the fishing license style ones. The adhesive seems to get less sticky in sub zero Temps


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> The fishing license looking ones are from places like Meijer that are set up to sell licenses. The hard to remove ones are from power sport dealers. I personally like the hard to remove ones as they stick better. I lost 2 of the fishing license style ones. The adhesive seems to get less sticky in sub zero Temps


Gotcha, never knew as I always got mine from local Polaris shop, thanks


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> The fishing license looking ones are from places like Meijer that are set up to sell licenses. The hard to remove ones are from power sport dealers. I personally like the hard to remove ones as they stick better. I lost 2 of the fishing license style ones. The adhesive seems to get less sticky in sub zero Temps


 A lot of guys are having problems with the MSA stickers that you get from the power sport dealers not sticking this year. I found one on the trail near Wellston on Saturday. I always get my stickers at Meijer and have never had a problem with them sticking. I put some on this weekend when it was 20 degrees out and they held just fine. You can actually peel off the ones from Meijer and re-stick them if you happen to break your windshield.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It is all about surface prep. You gotta remove dirt and wax. I always use windex on the spot where i apply my registration and trail permit. I have yet to have one fall off. 

I get my trail permit at the local store where i get my hunting license and orv permits


----------

